# 67 gto seat spacing



## brad900 (Mar 1, 2016)

Can somebody with a 67 gto measure the distance between the 2 front seats. I want to install a aftermarket center console & there are 2 sizes. One is 6" wide & the other is 8". My car is gutted along with the seats so I can only guess which would fit

Thanks
Brad


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Photo taken of my '67 seats just now. No console. 7" from inside seat piping to inside seat piping.


----------



## brad900 (Mar 1, 2016)

pjw1967 said:


> Photo taken of my '67 seats just now. No console. 7" from inside seat piping to inside seat piping.


Thank You


----------

